# [H] Various WFB/ W40K [W] Paypal (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys, found out some more bits that I no longer need so hopefully they'll be of some use to somebody here;
first off we have,

Tau Devilfish, primed and assembled
Tau Hammerhead assembled with ability to use either railgun or ion cannon (unpainted)
Tau Hammerhead assembled with railgun (unpainted)
Tau Ethereal with hand weapons and arms crossed (ltd edition from army box, unpainted)
Kroot shaper with pulse rifle (unpainted)
1 Krootox (unassembled and unpainted)
11 man Kroot squad (assembled, unpainted)
6 Tau Pathfinders (unpainted)
5 XV15 Stealth Armour (unpainted)
14 Gun Drones (unpainted)
3 Sensor Drones I think (unpainted)
1 Shield Drone (unpainted)

Imotekh the Stormlord (well painted)
1 Necron Destroyer (primed)
12 Forgeworld Canoptek Scarabs (unassembled, some have had problems in the casting process)

1 Imperial Guard Commissar with bolt pistol and power sword (primed)
1 Imperial Guard Commissar with plasma pistol and chain sword (primed)

High Elf Mage from Island of Blood box (unpainted)

Deathmaster Snikch (old style, metal, unpainted)

Valten Chosen of Sigmar (unpainted)
Valten Champion of Sigmar (unpainted)
Valten Exalted of Sigmar (unpainted)
Valten Exalted of Sigmar on foot (limited edition, unpainted)

Archaon, the Everchosen (has been stripped)
Archaon, the Everchosen on foot (limited edition, unpainted)

If you want any pictures, have any questions or want to make me an offer on anything then please PM me


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok as there's not been much interested the stuff is now on eBay, here's the link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/vaughany1986/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok guys the auctions end mostly today, few hours left on them


----------

